# Yarrow 5 Drum Boilers



## alaric (Feb 27, 2012)

Pre war and in the immediate post war years, this design was widely used on British ships, most noteably Cunard's Queens. 
In my experience (Shaw Savill's Corinthic), the superheater drum was a particular problem, with craking between the tubes. Was this a wide spread problem, did it also occur on the Queens?
What was the attraction of the Yarrow 5 Drum, when the alternative simple 3 Drum and other designs from Babcock and Foster Wheeler were available?
Alaric


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

I spent many years on the QE(1) in the ER, and only once did we have a problem with a boiler (C3) when a crack appeared in the steam drum.Good we thought old one out new one in + a spot of leave. No chance Cunard sent for John Brown welders and down they came, big "V" cut in drum one welder did the first run,2nd welder did the next run side by side and so on. 6 welders all told. Virtually sailed on schedule. Excellent boilers.


----------

